# Firefox 8 verfügbar [Alpha 2]



## Nico Bellic (20. August 2011)

*Firefox 8 verfügbar [Alpha 2]*

In der Serie der nunmehr rasch auf einander folgenden Firefoxversionen ist seit heute eine zweite Alpha des Firefox 8 als Nightly Build Version erschienen. Diese ist auch als 64 Bit Variante verfügbar. Unterstützte Betriebsysteme sind Windows, Mac OS und Linux.
Diese frühen Versionen sind nur zum testen gedacht. Informationen zu den Änderungen gegenüber früheren Versionen liegen noch nicht vor.

Firefox Nightly Builds


----------



## m-o-m-o (20. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Diese inflationäre Vergabe der Versionsnummern ist einfach nur Kindergarten


----------



## riedochs (20. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Die wollen halt zum IE aufschließen. Für den DAU da draußen ist der IE9 eben neuer als der FF6 und somit nutzt der DAU den IE


----------



## GxGamer (20. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Ich freute mich auf Firefox 4 und nun hat man schon Firefox 6.
Geht mir persönlich zu schnell.
Mir fehlt so einfach der Glauben an tatsächliche Neuerungen. Und Unterschiede merken tue ich auch keine.


----------



## cookiebrandt (20. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

"Firefox 8 verfügbar" ist vielleicht auch ein wenig mehrdeutig  

Habe schon die erste Alpha genutzt um den 64-Bit Flashplayer auszuprobieren. Bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme gehabt, auch keine Abstürze - hätte ich von einer Alphaversion nicht erwartet.


----------



## 45thFuchs (20. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Das iq muss schon gering sein wenn man den explorer dem mozilla oder safari(2es is niks für amd systeme) browser  vorzieht


----------



## Nico Bellic (20. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Das iq muss schon gering sein wenn man den explorer dem mozilla oder safari(2es is niks für amd systeme) browser vorzieht


Ich weiß nicht.
Ich habe in letzter Zeit einige Browser ausprobiert und bei keinem sind die Seiten schneller da, als beim IE9.


----------



## trollkiller (20. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Da stimmt doch irgendwas nicht, ich habe schon seit mehreren Wochen die Firefox Nightly 8.0a1 laufen und heute kam das Update auf Version 9.0a1.
Da gibts die 9.0a1:
Index of /pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk


----------



## Nico Bellic (20. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*



trollkiller schrieb:


> Da stimmt doch irgendwas nicht, ich habe schon seit mehreren Wochen die Firefox Nightly 8.0a1 laufen und heute kam das Update auf Version 9.0a1.
> Da gibts die 9.0a1:
> Index of /pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk


In der Tat interessant. Auch, daß 9.0a1 und 8.0a1 mit 15,4 MB die selbe Größe haben während die erste Alpha, die du seit ein paar Wochen testest, nur 13 MB hat.
Firefox 8 (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## 45thFuchs (20. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Es geht auch nicht nur um speed,die unterschiede kann man nichtmal wahrnehmen durch die ssd...klick und da , aber auch die benutzeroberfläche und eingebauten funktionen des ie sind irgendwie noch nie gut gewesen,vor allem die reklame und so die der ie filter durchlässt und die fehlenden tricks beim filmstreamen machen den microsoft browser zur schlechtesten wahl.


----------



## Nico Bellic (20. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht nur um speed,die unterschiede kann man nichtmal wahrnehmen durch die ssd...klick und da , aber auch die benutzeroberfläche und eingebauten funktionen des ie sind irgendwie noch nie gut gewesen,vor allem die reklame und so die der ie filter durchlässt und die fehlenden tricks beim filmstreamen machen den microsoft browser zur schlechtesten wahl.


Das sehe ich anders.
Die Funktionen des IE9 sind komfortabel und sinnvoll.


----------



## m-o-m-o (20. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*



riedochs schrieb:


> Die wollen halt zum IE aufschließen. Für den DAU da draußen ist der IE9 eben neuer als der FF6 und somit nutzt der DAU den IE


 
Und genau den Kindergarten meine ich 

Im Übrigen sind die Chromium Nightly Builds inzwischen bei v15 angekommen.


----------



## SplitxD1 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Diese inflationäre Vergabe der Versionsnummern ist einfach nur Kindergarten



Das immer gleiche geheule da drüber nicht?


----------



## Ezio (20. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Gibts jetzt für jede Nightly eine News?


----------



## m-o-m-o (20. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

@SplitxD1: Gut, dann eben andersherum: Was bringt es dir ein wenn der nächste FF zu FF 100.0 umbenannt wird?

Es gibt bessere Möglichkeiten einen größeren Marktanteil zu bekommen als dieser Marketinggag.


----------



## Psycho1996 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Falls es jemanden juckt: FF8 hab ich als AURORA und nicht als Nightly^^


----------



## mannefix (20. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Also ab Firefox 3,5 hatte ich öfters Startprobleme mit Firefox (win7 64Bit). Mit Firefox 7 gehts wieder flott! Empfehlenswert.


----------



## Hideout (20. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Die Kritik an der "inflationären Vergabe der Versionsnummern" halte ich für durchaus berechtigt, es gibt halt User die das abschrecken könnte. Ich finde es auch nicht gut und es geht auf die Nerven. Die neuen Versionsnummer kommen doch etwas zu schnell und das wirkt nicht wirklich professionell.

Eine User News zu jeder kleinen, neuen Nightly finde ich allerdings auch nicht gerade brauchbar. Da würde auch ein Update in einer aktuellen, vorhandenen News reichen.


----------



## SplitxD1 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> @SplitxD1: Gut, dann eben andersherum: Was bringt es dir ein wenn der nächste FF zu FF 100.0 umbenannt wird?
> 
> Es gibt bessere Möglichkeiten einen größeren Marktanteil zu bekommen als dieser Marketinggag.



Was es mir bringt? Nichts? Aber es liegt wahrscheinlich daran das es mir egal ist welche Nummer hinter dem eigentlichen Produkt steht, solange es gut ist.


----------



## m-o-m-o (20. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Ganz meine Meinung, deshalb sollten sich die Maintainer lieber Gedanken zur Verbesserung des Projekts machen und nicht zur Vergrößerung des Marktanteils  Die Leute, die sich von der Versionsnummer ködern lassen, werden garantiert nichts zum Projekt beitragen, die Leute, die es tun, fassen es ebenfalls als Kindergarten auf.


----------



## AMD (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Warum beschwert ihr euch wegen den Versionsnummern?
Machts einen Unterschied ob da 6.0 oder 4.2 steht? Nein! Außerdem müssen Neuerungen nicht immer auf der GUI Sichtbarsein...


----------



## Niza (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Jeder kann selbst bestimmen ob auf z.B. version 1.0 die Version 2.0 folgt oder 1.1 oder sogar 155.0 folgt 
Das sind nur die Nummern 
Mir ist das mit den Nummern einfach nur Egal
Wen interressieren Nummern,wenn man ein Programm bekommt was einfach nur etwas verbessert wurde und halt eine höhere Nummer hat
Ich selber nutze Firefox

Internet Explorer ist nicht so mein Ding

Meinungssache und Geschmackssache halt

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## canis lupus (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Wäre ja mal interessant heraus zu finden, ob in anderen Ländern, in den Foren auch so über die Nummern gemeckert wird. Oder ob das nur wieder was typisch deutsches ist. 

Chrome ist eh der Beste. Der ist nämlich schon bei Version 13.


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

@AMD: Einfach mal meinen letzten Post lesen 

Über Verbesserungen unter der Haube habe ich eigentlich nichts gesagt. Und meinst du nicht auch, dass es gerade wegen der Sinnlosigkeit der Vergabe der Versionsnummern Kindergarten ist?


----------



## DUNnet (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Man man man,
das immer selber geheule über die Versionierung.
Ich bin zwar Opera Nutzer, aber selbst auf mich macht die Versionssystem einen guten Eindruck:

Alle 6 Wochen eine neue Version in 4 Entwicklungsschritten zu lunchen ist doch legitim, und, Google machts im 5 Wochen Rythmus, da beschwert sich auch niemand.


Gruß


----------



## Medcha (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Diese inflationäre Vergabe der Versionsnummern ist einfach nur Kindergarten


Naja, Kindergarten ist, diese unsinnige Diskussion immer und immer wieder loszutreten, wie du das hier in diesem Fall machst. Sorry, aber das scheint mir eher Kindergarten zu sein. Kümmer dich doch lieber um wirklich wichtige Dinge. Firefox ist dadurch weder besser noch schlechter geworden. Also erscheint es auch entsprechend sinnfrei, darüber zu immer wieder zu reden. Halt Nummern, ne. Sicher darf die neue Nummernvergabe einen irritieren,... aber höchsten 50 ms pro Release.

Carry Heffernan fragte Doug einst beim Kettensegenwettbewerb im TV: "Du weisst schon, dass unsere Lebenszeit begrenzt ist?"


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Vernünftig vergebene Versionsnummern helfen, die Größe von Veränderungen festzumachen und sich dementsprechend einzustellen. Früher konnte man bei Firefox klar festmachen, welche Version Sicherheitsupdates enthält und welche neue Features. Das ist nicht mehr gegeben.

Anderes Beispiel: Linux.

Ich kann an der Versionsnummer festmachen, ob es große architektonische Veränderungen gibt oder nur Patches und Module eingepflegt wurden. Jetzt meint der feine Herr Torvalds, dass seine Software unbedingt die 3.0 bekommen muss. Nach dem Versionsschema müsste das ja heißen, dass Linux einmal komplett über den Haufen geworfen wurde und neu geschrieben wurde. Stattdessen ist es eigentlich der Kernel 2.6.40. Dadurch macht sich für Eingeweihte eher Verwirrung durch fehlende Information und zwangsweise lesen der Changelog breit, der normale Nutzer erhält keinen Vorteil, die Projektmaintainer bekommen durch neue DAU-Kunschaft ebenfalls keinen Vorteil und es ist IMHO unprofessionell, sich auf ein Versionswettrennen einzulassen.

Das sind natürlich 2 Betrachtungsweisen, die sich mit "Namen sind Schall und Rauch" untermauern lassen, aber wieso ein neues Schema einführen, wenn das alte doch perfekt war?

Und über Chrome/Chromium habe ich bezüglich Versionsnummern exakt diesselbe Meinung, aber die gehört nun mal nicht in die Firefoxnews.

Und welche wichtigen Dinge meinst du bitte? Ich kann den Klimawandel nicht durch Fingerschnippen aufhalten. Lass du mir doch bitte meine Freiheit meine Meinung zu äußern


----------



## Sheeep (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Das versionsvirus von googlechrome scheint ansteckend zu ein... die haben ja glaub ich angefangen, mit jedem bugfix ne version hochzugehen

firefox hat dann mitgemacht
und wenn ich mir die neu nummerierung von linus torwald anschaue, das geht auch in die richtung

fehlt nurnoch das microsoft auch damit anfängt, und ein servicepack die versionsnummer erhöht^^

ne mal ehrlich, was haben die davon, außer dass das ständige upgraden auf den sack geht.


----------



## Do Berek (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Haben die vers.7 übersprungen?Hatte bis vor kurzem noch 4,dann bis vorgestern noch 5,jetzt 6,bald 8 und wenn ich ma 2 Wochen im Urlaub bin wahrscheinlich Version 20.Da kommt doch kein Arsch hinterher!


----------



## Hideout (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Naja so wie ich gelesen habe, wollen die die Versionsnummern bald ganz abschaffen und das man unter dem Punkt "Über Firefox" nur noch ein "Ihre Version ist aktuell" steht. Weil die Leute angeblich nicht wissen wollen was für eine Version sie haben sondern nur ob sie eine aktuelle benutzen oder nicht. 

Aber stimmt schon, wenn die so oft ne neue Version rausbringen will ich bald wirklich nicht mehr wissen was für ne Nummer die hat. Nervt einfach.

Quelle: heise online - Keine Versionsnummern mehr für Firefox-Nutzer


----------



## Jaadoo (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Hoffe innerlich immernoch, dass sobald sie mit der Versionsnummer das passende Jahr erreciht haben sie auf Jahr.Monat umsteigen. Dann könnte man immer gleich erkennen, von wann die Releaseversion ist 
Bugfixes kann man ja immernoch machen, dann nach dem Schema: Jahr.Monat.Bugfix

Davon mal abgesehen, hoffe ich aber auch immer auf nen Lottogewinn, wenn ich mal spiele, und das passiert auch nie


----------



## viruz13 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Dann macht Microsoft halt das selbe ."Nächste Woche IE10"


----------



## Luigi93 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Beschwert ihr euch eigentlich auch darüber, dass AMD den Catalyst monatlich (häufiger als Chrome oder FF) herausbringt nach dem Schema Jahr.Monat? So viele Veränderungen sind das nämlich auch nicht, da läuft dann mal ein Spiel um 2% schneller oder (das ist natürlich essentiell) das Spiel läuft durch den Treiber erst.


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Jahr.Monat ist ein sehr gutes Versionsnummerierungsschema, da man dann genau weiß wann der CCC released wurde und man beispielweise nicht mehr nachsehen muss, ob die eigene Version so überaltert ist, dass man vielleicht wieder aktualisieren sollte. Ubuntu benutzt auch dieses System und ich finde es praktisch.


----------



## Reigenspieler (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Ich denke, man könnte es auch 4.4 nennen.


----------



## Jami (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht.
> Ich habe in letzter Zeit einige Browser ausprobiert und bei keinem sind die Seiten schneller da, als beim IE9.


 Sagt dir Http.Pipelining was? Wenn man in der about:config ein bisschen bastelt, dann ist der Firefox schneller


----------



## JoshuaNRW (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Wie ich schon oft geschrieben hab, geht mir das alles zu schnell mit den Versionsänderungen, dann wieder das Problem mit einigen Addons.
Endlich hat man Updates für Addons, gibt es eine neue Version und "Peng" wieder inkompatible und Wochenlanges warten auf funktionierende Updates.
Lieber wäre mir Verbesserungen per Updatefunktion so wie es früher war, mir egal ob ich Version 4 oder 99 habe, denn ich weiß ja was der Feuerfuchs leistet.
Aber aus vorbei, Mozilla will mit Versionsnummern mithalten und nimmt so wie es die anderen machen keine Rücksicht auf die User die ständig dadurch Nachteile haben und das basteln wieder anfangen um alles wieder laufen zu haben.....

Wie immer:"Eine Meinung von vielen" !


----------



## MG42 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Einfach den Aurora Update Kanal und ihr könnt die Alphas ausprobieren...
Läuft wie immer... iwann kommt mal ein Absturz vor, vlt. wars vorletzten Monat weiß es nicht mehr.
Am besten wäre es wenn Mozilla endlich wieder die Zehntel oder Hundertstel einführt, also die Nachkommastellen(oder auch neuerdings Nachpunktstellen ).
Außerdem kann man per Ziffernänderung an irgendeiner Stelle der Adodns die Kompatiblität weiterführen. Wenns dann instabil wird, kann man die ja deaktivieren und auf ein echtes Update der Addons warten; oder einfach eine ältere FF Version installieren. Geht auch...


----------



## Sixxer (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Alle neuen Versionen haben doch eins gemeinsam: Nicht alle Addons funktionieren. Und noch weniger die Themes bzw die Personas. Solange das nicht abgeändert wird bleibt bei mir Version 3 auf der Platte.


----------



## AnthraX (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

zur schlechtestesn Wahl für wen ist die Frage? für den ganz normalen user der 2-3 mal am Tag ins internet geht sicher nicht. Da ist der IE vllt sogar die beste Variante. Denn er ist sehr aufgeräumt, übersichtlich und... man staune, sehr schnell. 
Der IE9 ist auf jeden Fall um Lichtjahre besse als sein Ruf soviel steht fest.


----------



## Tony-S (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Das iq muss schon gering sein wenn man den explorer dem mozilla oder safari(2es is niks für amd systeme) browser  vorzieht


 
So ein Schwachsinn, ich möchte eher meinen das du keine Ahung hast wie die Realität ist.
Meinste meine Oma weiß was sie da nutzt? Das ist das Internet und gut ist (Firefox im übrigen) aber auch bei vielen anderen, denen ist das komplett egal solang es geht.
Die sich dafür interessieren sind nur die Nerds und die die sich bissl mit dem PC beschäftigen.


----------



## Nico Bellic (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Die erste Alpha des Firefox 9 gibts bei Chip:
Firefox 9 - Download - CHIP Online

Mir langts! Bei mir sind nur noch IE9 und Opera 11.50 Installiert.
Dieses Versionsgeschachere ist unwürdig. 


Für Freaks gibt´s noch den Orca Browser 
Orca Browser :: Home


----------



## Crenshaw (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

So ich hab auf jeden Fall genug von den Diskusionen hier  Aber eine Frage hätte ich: Weiß jemand wie man den Flashplayer zum laufen bringet  Hab die atuellste Version runtergeladen kann aber immernoch keine yt vids sehen  Bin jetzt auf html 5 umgestiegen aber da funktioniert auch nciht jedes Video.


----------



## Nico Bellic (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*



Crenshaw schrieb:


> So ich hab auf jeden Fall genug von den Diskusionen hier  Aber eine Frage hätte ich: Weiß jemand wie man den Flashplayer zum laufen bringet  Hab die atuellste Version runtergeladen kann aber immernoch keine yt vids sehen  Bin jetzt auf html 5 umgestiegen aber da funktioniert auch nciht jedes Video.


Hast du darauf geachtet, die entsprechende Version (32 oder 64 Bit) zu laden?


----------



## Crenshaw (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Ja 64 bit aber funktioniert trotzdem nicht


----------



## Nico Bellic (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*



Crenshaw schrieb:


> Ja 64 bit aber funktioniert trotzdem nicht


Ich habe es nicht auf Flashtauglichkeit getestet.

Beim Firefox 6 müßte es gehen. Der ist auch in Deutsch erhältlich:
Firefox web browser | International versions: Get Firefox in your language


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Für Freaks gibt´s noch den Orca Browser
> Orca Browser :: Home


 
Männer benutzen Lynx


----------



## flankendiskriminator (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Quatsch, Männer nutzen Telnet fürs Browsen.


----------



## Nico Bellic (21. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Wenn schon, denn schon...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arachne_(Browser)


----------



## Saab-FAN (22. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Ich bin seit Firefox 6 bei den Aurora-Versionen und hatte bisher noch keine Probleme. 
Allerdings sind mir bisher auch noch keine Verbesserungen gegenüber Firefox 4 aufgefallen^^

Edit: Ich glaub, den Arachne installier ich mir mal auf meinem Retro-PC, auf dem (endlich) DOS 6.22 mit mehr als 580kb freiem Speicher läuft. Hoffentlich bleibt der Netzwerktreiber klein genug


----------



## geo (22. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

Ich wundere mich schon die ganze Zeit über die Versions Nummern vom FF aber im Grunde ist es mir egal welche Nummer er hat, ich habe den FF noch nie bei mir installiert.
Ich bin einer der geistig unterbemittelten die den IE schon ewig benutzen, nicht weil er so geil schnell ist, oder so schön aussieht sondern weil ich mit diesem Browser noch nie Probleme hatte.
Natürlich habe ich schon offt mit allen möglichen Browsern gearbeitet aber bislang noch keinen vernünftigen Grund gefunden weshalb ich eine Fremdsoftware benutzen soll. Fast alle Systeme von privat Leuten die ich bekomme zum neu installieren usw. haben FF drauf und alle diese Systeme sind so zugeseucht das man graue Haare bekommt. Der tolle FF hat den IE so lahm gelegt das dieser nicht einmal mehr vernünftig auf die Win update Seite kommt. Auch verhält sich der IE sehr seltsam wenn FF längere Zeit der standard Browser war.
Ich habe bislang viel mehr Argumente gegen fremd Browser gefunden wie welche die für sie sprechen.
Ich will ja garnicht behaupten das der IE das non plus ultra ist, aber meine Erfahrung zeigt das Systeme, die nur IE istalliert haben länger seuchenfrei laufen und einfacher zu warten sind.
So nun dürft ihr mich steinigen


----------



## Hideout (22. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*



geo schrieb:


> So nun dürft ihr mich steinigen


 OK 

Ne also ist doch gut wenn du mit dem IE zufrieden bist, da gibts doch nix dran auszusetzen.
Aber das diese besagten Systeme so zugemüllt sind liegt nicht am FF sondern an den Leuten. Firefox vermüllt jedenfalls nichts, oder nicht mehr als der IE auch.
So erklärt sich auch warum diese Systeme samt IE so langsam werden: Sie sind zugemüllt.
Habe noch nicht erlebt das der IE nur langsamer geworden ist weil FF drauf ist (oder meinst der ist vielleicht beleidigt? )

Argumente die für einen anderen Browser als den IE sprechen gibt es auch, wie weit die für jemanden zutreffen ist natürlich unterschiedlich. Mir gefällt das schlanke Design, die Geschwindigkeit und die hervorragende Anpassbarkeit, die vielen AddOns etc.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar [Alpha 2]*

Threadtitel angepasst. Nicht so irreführend.


----------



## geo (22. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar [Alpha 2]*

@Hideout

 klar war der IE beleidigt, der war in jedem Fall schlanker und schöner, als der verseuchte mit Plugins vollgestopfte FF 
Das ist so, als wenn man auf einer Party alle hübschen Frauen links liegen lässt und sich an die fetteste und häßlichste alte ranmacht die dort rum lungert  

Nee mal ohne Spaß, wenn jemand so lange mit dem IE arbeitet wie ich hat der den voll im Griff 
Natürlich hab ich erst mal den IE gereinigt, aber ohne diverse Hilfsprogramme wie Auslogigs Boost Speed war der Explorer selbst nach dem entrümpeln nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst. Woran das genau liegt weiß ich nicht, aber wenn man ein mal den FF als Standard Browser eingerichtet hat, dann macht das warum auch immer den IE mürbe.
Bin kein besonders großer Fan von Microsoft, aber der IE hat sehr wenig Löcher und wenn eins gefunden wird dann wirds sehr schnell gestopft bevor die ganze Microsoft Welt infiziert ist. Gegen den IE sieht der FF aus wie ein Schweizer Käse 
Der große Nachteil am IE ist aber nach wie vor das er so tief im System sitzt das er alles mit nimmt, wenn er mal hops geht.
Hatte ich auch schon, Windoofs komplett Abschuß wegen IE Verseuchung


----------



## DerBlauePavian (22. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*

ich hab mal gerade auf firefox6 geupdatet und...ich merk kein unterschied also ist für mich irgend eine testversion die ich in ein monat oder so eh bekommen uninteressant


----------



## habinho (22. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar [Alpha 2]*

was sagt uns diese ganze Diskussion um die Versionsnummern?

Mozilla hat recht wenn sie sagen, dass es sinnvoll ist die Versionsnummer gar nicht mehr anzuzeigen. Bei dem aktuellen Release-Tempo finde ich das mehr als sinnvoll. Vorallerdingen Google sollte da mitmachen. 

Aber man muss doch mal ehrlich sein: Google ist mit den neuen Versionen seines Browsers andauernd in den den News gewesen. "Chrome 7,8,9,10,11,12,13 beta erschienen" und anschließend "Chrome 7,8,9,10,11,12,13 final erschienen" um dann hinterher "Chrom 14,15,16 wird xyz beinhalten und abc machen können"
Bei Firefox hieß es immer bis zur Version 4. "Die Beta-Phase endet in 3 Monaten, es werden 3 Release-Candidates folgen. Es ist nicht vor einem Release März nächsten Jahres zu rechnen."

Was meint ihr wie das bei den DAUs ankommt? Chrome = effizientes und schnelles Team, Firefox = laaangsam!

Für mich als bekennender Firefox-User, geht das in Ordnung. Jetzt kann das Firefox-Team sich immer um ein Feature kümmern und releasen, statt einen haufen in eine wirklich große Version zu packen. 
Entscheidender Nachteil: Add-Ons. Wenn die mit den Releases nicht mitkommen oder Mozilla sich da nix überlegt, die automatisch kompatibel zu machen, verliert Firefox. Firefox lebt mit seinen Add-Ons. (obwohl ich selber nur Firebug und ABP habe)


----------



## klink (23. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Diese inflationäre Vergabe der Versionsnummern ist einfach nur Kindergarten


 Nach einem halben Jahr immer noch wegen einer Zahl rumheulen ist für mich der größere Kindergarten.


----------



## m-o-m-o (24. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar [Alpha 2]*

Ich sage dazu einfach gar nichts mehr. Lies du dir meine anderen Posts durch, dann kannst du gerne versuchen mich zu überzeugen.


----------



## Someguy123 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar [Alpha 2]*

Ich würde liebende gern Chrome nutzen, da sich der viel schneller (v.a. mit SSD, aber auch mit meinem lähmen dsl3k + WLAN) anfühlt. Aber meine addons vermisse ich nach ner Zeit und ohne den adblock von ff geht bei mir nix mehr !!


----------



## m-o-m-o (24. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar [Alpha 2]*

es gibt nen adnlocker fuer chrome, der auch das laden der werbung verhindert. einen link kann ich dir grade nicht geben, weil ich mit meinem handy on bin.


----------



## klink (24. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar [Alpha 2]*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> es gibt nen adnlocker fuer chrome, der auch das laden der werbung verhindert. einen link kann ich dir grade nicht geben, weil ich mit meinem handy on bin.


 
falsch, die Werbung wird geladen und dann ausgeblendet.


----------



## Ezio (24. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar [Alpha 2]*



Someguy123 schrieb:


> Ich würde liebende gern Chrome nutzen, da sich der viel schneller (v.a. mit SSD, aber auch mit meinem lähmen dsl3k + WLAN) anfühlt. Aber meine addons vermisse ich nach ner Zeit und ohne den adblock von ff geht bei mir nix mehr !!


 
Gibt doch auch Adblock Plus für Chrome https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cfhdojbkjhnklbpkdaibdccddilifddb?hl=de

bei dem wird die Werbung nicht geladen, das war nur in alten Versionen so, weil Google diesen Eingriff in den Browser nicht erlaubte.


----------



## m-o-m-o (24. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar [Alpha 2]*

Danke das war der Link. Ich hätte ihn jetzt auch gepostet, aber du warst schneller.


----------



## Nico Bellic (24. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar [Alpha 2]*



habinho schrieb:


> was sagt uns diese ganze Diskussion um die Versionsnummern?
> 
> Mozilla hat recht wenn sie sagen, dass es sinnvoll ist die Versionsnummer gar nicht mehr anzuzeigen. Bei dem aktuellen Release-Tempo finde ich das mehr als sinnvoll. Vorallerdingen Google sollte da mitmachen.
> 
> ...


Bisher war Firefox doch vornehmlich beliebt wegen der Add-Ons und dem guten Tempo - aber auch wegen der Mängel früherer Versionen Internet Explorers. Das spricht nicht dafür, daß Firefox durch den Durchschnitts-DAU so beliebt wurde.
Wenn man nun lieber auf DAUs setzt, um die Verbreitung des Firefox zu fördern, wird dieser darunter leiden.
- Das erhöhte Entwicklungstempo läßt entweder darauf schließen, daß sich von Version zu Version kaum etwas tut oder eben, daß die Qualität leidet
- Eine finale Version eines 64 Bit Firefox 4 wäre mir deutlich lieber als ein finaler Firefox 6 x86. 

Ich werde dem FF wieder eine echte Chance geben, wenn demnächst eine finale x64 Version erscheint.
Aber auch der IE10 wird nicht mehr allzu lange auf sich warten lassen, wie ich annehme.
Microsoft scheint derzeit der einzige Entwickler zu sein, der sich für einen neuen Browser wirklich Zeit nimmt. Außerdem scheint es Microsoft nicht nötig zu haben, jede winzige Änderung als neue Version ausgeben zu müssen.


----------



## kühlprofi (24. August 2011)

*AW: Firefox 8 verfügbar [Alpha 2]*

Firefox 9 Alpha "Nightly"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_auswahl_49201946.html?t=1314215233&v=3600&


----------

